# ROTTERDAM | Collectiegebouw - Rotterdam’s Treasure House | U/C



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

The Collectiegebouw will store 75,000 European art works belonging to the city’s Museum Boijmans van Beuningen. While art depots typically hide unexhibited collections from view, visitors here will be able to witness a hive of backstage activity. Restoration, maintenance and transportation of the stored art will all take place within view of the public.

In 2018 Rotterdam will have the world’s first art storage facility that is fully accessible to the public. You can already experience what a visit to the extraordinary building by architect Winy Maas will be like:
























































http://collectiegebouw.boijmans.nl/en/

Architect: http://www.mvrdv.nl/projects/depot-mbvb


----------



## Michael (Sep 12, 2002)

What a stunner looks, amazing and unique if you would ask me.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

They should use the same glass as the New York 9/11 Museum. It will be that reflective as intended.


----------



## Portugaliza (Nov 22, 2015)

Isn't that huge glass bowl going to give some problems of sun reflection?


----------



## stofzuiger (Jul 24, 2011)

Portugaliza said:


> Isn't that huge glass bowl going to give some problems of sun reflection?


Like 20 Fenchurch Street? 
See: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-cars-reflecting-sunlight-fitted-shading.html

The bowl bends outwards, don't see the problem.


----------



## Portugaliza (Nov 22, 2015)

I had the idea that those kind of problems could happen in big glass surfaces in general. But yeah, the one I must have remembered when I wrote here was that example, which doesn't apply here.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

No risk of hot spots, but the bright reflections may be a problem to people living nearby.
Still an epic project though. City council has approved it and financing is in place, so it will be built


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Probing the soil last week. 




METHANS said:


> proefboring op locatie


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Dutch supreme court has ruled in favor of this project. :banana:
Some minor modifications have to be implemented, but construction is expected to start mid november this year. 


http://www.ad.nl/rotterdam/alleen-paar-aanpassingen-nodig-voor-depot-boijmans~ae5fcac8/


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

YES! this project has been given the official go-ahead. :banana:
Construction is expected to start early 2017, a bit later than first expected.

http://www.rijnmond.nl/nieuws/149759/Raad-Rotterdam-achter-bouw-Collectiegebouw?r=nieuws

http://www.ad.nl/rotterdam/gemeenteraad-stemt-in-met-nieuwe-coolsingel-en-depot~a194658d/


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Preparation underway. The official start of construction is 1 March:


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

"Rotterdam's Treasure House"? :| 
Just call it what everyone calls it: Depot. The architect even styled it as DePot, meaning both depot and 'the jar'.


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Finally action! :cheers:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 10.03:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Yes, construction has begun!. :banana:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

today, 12 march:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 14.03:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

16 March:


----------



## wim hoppenbrouwers (Apr 1, 2010)

*Franki-fundering Collectiegebouw Boijmans in stereo*

stereo anaglyph red/cyan :bash:








Foundation Collection-depot Boijmans Rotterdam 3D


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

26 March:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

21 january:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

4 february, the ring of casing is complete:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

4 march:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Taken this week, concrete has been poured in half the circular wall. They do this in 4 sections.



Gerard said:


> Weer een paar mooie actie foto's op de site van het depot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





renterghem said:


> Untitled by Renterghem, on Flickr


----------



## marshalca (Mar 3, 2014)

How can it go so slow!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Because the bowl shape is a very complicated build. The margins of error are very small. All casing for the concrete is custom built and this process will restart with the next ring on top of this one.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

update of this week from the Dutch forum: 



Robbert Rotterdam said:


> Untitled by Robbert, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Robbert, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

12 May:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

18 May:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

From the Dutch forum today:



RémonM said:


> Van de bouwplaats, vandaag:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

May 27th; the 2nd ring is about halfway.


----------



## Gerard (Mar 1, 2004)

A recent update from this amazing building. 



Gerard said:


> BAM is de opdrachtgever voor deze serie en Rob Glastra de fotograaf.
> 
> Weer een paar geweldige foto's van binnenuit.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

2 juni, the casing of the 2nd ring is 3/4 complete:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Depot, 09.06:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

From the Dutch forum, taken on 16 June:



Quaoar said:


> 16 juni 2018. Dag van de Architectuur. Depot.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

From the Dutch forum today: 



@Life said:


> Bron
> 
> https://twitter.com/nicolettefotog1/status/1010174850068074496?s=19


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Webcam image of today, after pouring part of the 1st floor:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

18 July; pouring complete, work on the 2nd ring rebar is underway.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Drone video of last week:



@Life said:


> Vet gefilmd >
> 
> https://twitter.com/tomvanteinde/status/1023863927346814977


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Some more pics, posted on the Dutch forum today: 



Gerard said:


> Het heeft even op zich laten wachten vanwege vakantie e.d., maar weer een paar geweldige foto's van binnenuit. Beide updates zijn van juli. De laatste van 25 juli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

August update, posted on the Dutch forum today: 



Gerard said:


> Nu ook nog een update van augustus. De vaart zit er best redelijk in. het eerste kwart van de tweede ronding is al gestort. De komende periode zal de rest snel gaan volgen.
> 
> Ben benieuwd wanneer de bekisting aan de buitenkant dan gaat verdwijnen omdat de rest uiteindelijk met Prefab opgebouwd zal gaan worden. Voor einde jaar zal alles gestort zijn en dan kan het wel eens snel gaan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

from the Dutch forum yesterday:



Momo1435 said:


> van Twitter geplukt.
> 
> https://twitter.com/010byday/status/1031405717708623874


----------



## lhthe (Nov 21, 2016)

wow, so big


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ It will be 3 times as high as shown in the update above. 

Webcam update from today. Goor progress on the interior walls and columns, the 2nd ring of the outer wall is not completed yet:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

more stuff of today: 



Gerard said:


> na de vakantie weer wat beelden van binnenuit. Van buiten valt er helemaal niets meer waar te nemen van de voortgang. Als ik het goed heb is de helft van de tweede ring nu gestort. Derde deel zal binnenkort volgen omdat het lijkt alsof alle bekistingen al aanwezig zijn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

posted on the Dutch forum today: 



Gerard said:


> Hij was even ver naar de tweede pagina gezakt. Dat betekent waarschijnlijk dat er flink gebouwd wordt in Rotterdam als 1 van de meest spectaculaire ontwikkelingen zo ver staat.
> 
> Hier in ieder geval weer de nodige foto's vanuit de binnenkant. Er wordt op een beperkt deel een tussen vloer gestort waarin de zwarte schuiven liggen. Daarnaast wordt de opbouw voor de 2e grote vloer nu ook al gemaakt. Of de laatste stort voor de 2e ring nu al heeft plaatsgevonden kan ik niet met zekerheid zeggen. Als dat nog niet zo is, dan zal dat zeker wel snel gaan gebeuren nu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This weeks update: 



Gerard said:


> Weer wat updates van binnenuit met dank aan Rob Glastra
> 
> De voortgang zit er nu echt goed in. Alle buitenmuren zijn gestort. Wapening voor de vloer begint al vorm aan te nemen. Deze maand moet de vloer gestort worden en vanaf dat moment zal de vaart wel gaan toenemen. In november de buitenwanden weg en start met prefab voor de rest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Posted on the Dutch forum today: 



renterghem said:


> DSC00016 by Renterghem, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Update of last week and today (last pic). Part of the 3rd floor has been poored. 




Gerard said:


> Weer een update van binnenuit. Die is nog van vorige week voordat de stort van de helft van de vloer van de tweede verdieping heeft plaatsgevonden.
> 
> het webcambeeld waar dat op te zien is ook even toegevoegd.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

More pooring of concrete. The floor should be completed by now. 



Gerard said:


> Goed nieuws. Het restant van de vloer wordt 'as we speak' gestort. Ze liggen goed op planning.


(the images are from a webcam, with quite low quality unfortunately)


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Posted on the Dutch forum today: 



renterghem said:


> . by Renterghem, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_8163 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

update from this week:



Gerard said:


> Een update van binnen weer van begin november
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

11 november:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

today: 



@Life said:


> Depot Boijmans Van Beuningen, het eerste publiek toegankelijke collectiegebouw ter wereld, komt tevoorschijn uit zijn houten bekisting en wij zijn gestart met de opbouw van de tweede verdieping. Over circa zes maanden wordt het hoogste punt bereikt.
> 
> https://www.bambouwentechniek.nl/ni...ke-kunstdepot-nu-zichtbaar-depot-boijmans-van
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

17 november:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

pardon me, it reminds me something like this :grass:








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Congress_of_Brazil


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

30 november:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

new pics from inside: 



Gerard said:


> Een geweldige mooie serie foto's van binnenuit met mooie details ook allemaal. Zou ze allemaal wel willen delen, maar heb toch een selectie gemaakt. Kan op verzoek er ook nog wel meer plaatsen indien gewenst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

8 december:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This weeks update: 



Gerard said:


> De series gaan nu snel. Wederom een update. De schaal van de ruimte binnen wordt nu ook duidelijk. En blijkbaar al bezig met bepaalde installaties aan te brengen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

21 december, work started on the next floor.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Taken today: 



Dwarf8 said:


> Een paar foto's van 11-1-2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

webcam image of today:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This weeks update:



Gerard said:


> Mooie serie wederom. Met de eerste 2 foto's is goed te zien hoe indrukwekkend het hele gevaarte dadelijk gaat worden. Echt bizar hoe het constructief in elkaar steekt. Er gaan denk ik mensen zijn die bang zullen zijn om naar binnen te gaan als ze de hoek zien waaronder de eerste verdieping gerealiseerd is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Depot, 21.01:


Depot Boijmans Van Beuningen by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

27 januari:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

9 february:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

New update of this week. 



Gerard said:


> De planning op de site is bijgewerkt.
> 
> 1e helft 2019:	Hoogste punt
> 2e helft 2019:	Gevel gereed en gebouw technisch klaar. Start inregelen klimaat, aanvang inrichting Depot
> ...


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Depot Boijmans, 15.02:


Depot Boijmans Van Beuningen by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Depot Boijmans Van Beuningen by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Depot Boijmans Van Beuningen by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

24 february:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

new update from this week. I can't wait to see the facade panels being installed. Should be soon. 



Gerard said:


> Weer een foto update van binnenuit. Er wordt al veel werk binnen in gedaan. Installaties die worden geplaatst. Ook zal het denk ik niet lang meer gaan duren voordat de eerste panelen aan de buitenkant geplaatst gaan worden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This weeks update. 



Gerard said:


> Weer een mooie update. Ze gaan nu snel beginnen met de bekleding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

23 March:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Taken today: 



hoogbouwe said:


> 27 maart
> 
> 20190327_165142 by Lowre Jurilj, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 29.03:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

30 March: 





































mock up of the facade:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

5 april.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This weeks update and a new render: 



Gerard said:


> Weer een update van de binnenkant. Er wordt hard gewerkt aan de installaties. Het aanbrengen van de spiegels zal pas gebeuren nadat een groot deel van die ruwbouw heeft plaatsgevonden gok ik.
> 
> Kwam ook deze render tegen. Die leek met wat recenter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Depot, 11.04:


Depot Boijmans Van Beuningen by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Installing some stairs: 



Gerard said:


> Zo.
> 
> Even een trapje erin zetten !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

14 april:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

21 april:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

28 april:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Webcam is back online! 
https://webcam.nl/bouw/rotterdam/boijmans/


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

12 May:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Today:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

first panels installed. :cheers:



RichardHammond said:


> EDIT: Foto's aangepast.


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 15.05:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

18 May:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This picture shows thesturcture of the building.
At this momnet, the last full size floor is being built. Just 1 more to go. This top floor will be smaller.



renterghem said:


> Klopt. Nog een halve ring, iets naar binnengebogen. En in het midden de dakopbouw.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

Rotterdam, the Capital of Architecture!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

25 May:


----------



## Rob197588 (Apr 7, 2015)

Die naden ertussen....dat meen je niet


----------



## Sky HI (Oct 13, 2009)

Er zullen sowieso naden zijn. Maar ik hoop wel op strakke naden. Dat zie je al op de render.


----------



## marshalca (Mar 3, 2014)

inglish, please.


----------



## Sky HI (Oct 13, 2009)

Never heard about the language Inglish


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

2 June:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

8 june:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

16 june:


----------



## MMJ1405 (May 18, 2008)

Interesting volume and almost glass-like curtain wall


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Today, they started planting trees on the roof of the building. They will form a roof garden with public access. 

















'Bloempot' wordt gevuld met metershoge bomen


Het dak van Depot Boijmans Van Beuningen in Rotterdam wordt deze week opgeleukt met 75 metershoge bomen. De bijzondere klus is maandag gestart en moet vrijdag klaar zijn. In het Museumpark wordt al langere tijd gewerkt aan het eerste voor publiek toegankelijke kunstdepot van de wereld.




www.rijnmond.nl


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

at the roof: 




> de Architect
> @deArchitectNL





> Bomen geplant op daktuin depot Boijmans Van Beuningen http://dlvr.it/RTHrkW
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247275529280974849


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

8 april, full of trees already: 



















skyline reflection:


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247139685773737984


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

22 april:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

night shot:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

13 june:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Pretty much completed. 



Kaap050 said:


> En beetje Forum Groningen stairs of Esschert achtig
> View attachment 548068
> 
> 
> ...





Urban-Observer said:


> Nog een paar geslaagde foto's van Ossip en Gastra;
> 
> _“Wij wilden juist een gebouw ontwerpen dat van het park houdt” _Winy Maas
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

18 October:


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

When is this hideous thread title going to be changed lol. Everybody calls it the Depot.

Really nice picture looking from the Erasmus Medical Center towards Central Station:
Untitled by 010, on Flickr


renterghem said:


> .


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

01.04:


Depot Boijmans Van Beuningen by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

The building is pretty much completed now. It is just a matter of decoration indoors and then move all the stuff in. The building is expected to open in October 











Bouw depot Boijmans klaar, nu kunstwerken installeren


Jarenlang is er aan gebouwd, maar nu is depot Boijmans bijna klaar. De laatste technische klusjes worden afgerond en over een paar weken zullen de eerste vrachtwagens met kunststukken arriveren. Rijnmond wordt alvast rondgeleid door directeur Ina Klaassen van het museum.




www.rijnmond.nl


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

25 april:



















A lot of work on the public space around it. This should become more like a park setting than the usual streets.









This used to be a big pond:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

This building is completed. This week it officially opened to the public. 

sun setting on the building:



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456343982494081024


----------

